# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Amateur Mr Olympia

## Back In Black

5'10"
284lbs
26 years old

Reckon he'll make it in the pro ranks?

http://contests.npcnewsonline.com/co...biay/index.php

----------


## Soar

Looks like a strong future ahead for that guy. Som serious lats on him, holy hell.

----------


## kelkel

big SOB huh!

----------


## gearbox

wheels are huge! great lats and traps...

----------


## OnTheSauce

Is that 284 on stage????

----------


## Back In Black

Thought I'd bump this, he just won the New York Pro at the weekend

----------


## chi

wow!!!

----------


## Back In Black

Sorry, those pics are poor. His conditioning wouldn't let him challenge for the Olympia but he's a big boy at a young age, touch of puffiness to his nipples too.

----------


## JWP806

Geeze, I just read that this guy competes at 286 and walks around at 318.

Check out his legs in this picture.

----------


## JWP806

> Sorry, those pics are poor. His conditioning wouldn't let him challenge for the Olympia but he's a big boy at a young age, touch of puffiness to his nipples too.


So did he qualify for Mr. O but can't compete or did he not qualify at all?

----------


## Back In Black

Sorry, I meant he'd need to be much better conditioned to challenge for top 3. He is qualified but will need to come in tighter and get rid of that gyno to have a chance.

Big mo fo though!!!

----------


## BG

Love his physique !!

----------


## jasc

Very impressive.. guy's a beast

----------


## Armykid93

> Geeze, I just read that this guy competes at 286 and walks around at 318.
> 
> Check out his legs in this picture.
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139633"/>


What a freak. That's an awesome look though. He's got tons of time to perfect himself to. Can't wait to see what he will do

----------


## hinton898

Wow, he looks great. Only 26? That's awesome.

----------


## Java Man

I think we may be looking at a.future Mr O. This guy is huge, young, and has symmetry.

GUY. Not gut. Damn phone. Small waist, too.

----------


## wmaousley

This is Ramy from here in Kuwait who just won the NY Pro.

----------


## Hydrokracker

Java, I was thinking the opposite about his waist man. his side poses he looks like he has a fairly large waist. I mean the guy is 284 so he's got to have a pretty serious chest (>50) and legs (>30). his taper looks good but still looks to me like a ~34 waist. imagine if he could get that down to a 30 like Toney Freeman.

He has some SERIOUS potential. Although I said that about Trey Brewer when he was 300 at 22-23 but then he fell off the planet.... I have also been saying that about Nick Trigili for the last 2 years. mofo needs a pro card!!

----------

